# Ogden water Halifax



## steveoo (18 Oct 2012)

Anyone been round Ogden water ive done it before but could do with extending it,what other routes are up there?
Cheers


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2012)

How far do you want to go? Do you like hard climbs? Scary descents? Mud? Cafes?


----------



## Cubist (18 Oct 2012)

Here's a write up route from Singletrackworld. (The magazine and half the readership are all based in Calderdale) 
Can't quite believe the Ogden BW got a suggestion as a 'dry' ride. Most of the stuff around Caldedale still has streams running down it as the ground is still saturated.
If you want to do the Ogden ride again, do it the other way around. Climb up the cobbles (nice easy climb but is just fast, not technical in the slightest coming down). Right at the top and past Warley Moor Res. Then veer right before the road drops down and theres a FP across the edge of the hill (saves a road descent and a really horrible boggy BW across a sheep sh*t infested field followed by a rubbish climb). This will spit you out at the top of the BW back to Ogden which when going down, is a great ride, even more so if you cut off across the grassy descent to the car park at the end instead of sticking to the BW. But, that top section of the BW heading back towards Ogden is flattish and prone to getting real boggy. In the dry though, its lightning fast!
If you fancy doing something similar again, then as a few people have said, Hebden is holding up ok at the moment. Few trails are washed out, Birthday X being the main one. Its totally knackered. 4/5ft deep gulleys in it (no kidding!). Everything else seemed ok the other week though.
Or a bit closer, South Halifax. Doesn't get anywhere near the traffic Hebden etc does but in my (biased) opinion, the riding is as good as Hebden stuff. Let me know if you want a route idea.


----------



## Cubist (18 Oct 2012)

There are some excellent rides around South Halifax, particularly around Stainland, Barkisland and Norland. I know a fair few, so if you fancy a little pootle, shout up. No pressure in terms of speed now my hip needs replacing, so don't be shy.

Here are a couple of routes I've loaded from my house onto Mapometer. 
http://www.mapometer.com/mountain_biking/route_702762.html
http://www.mapometer.com/mountain_biking/route_1303295.html


----------



## steveoo (19 Oct 2012)

Have downloaded the route i've done before.
Taking a newby from work whos just getting into it,dont want to push him too much and put him off.


----------



## steveoo (20 Oct 2012)

Had to do a short one today called into work at 6.00am didn't get away till 12.00.
Good ride out though over Ogden round warley reservoir then down to lemming reservoir then back up over the top past Thornton reservoir.
Only came off once front wheel dissappeared in the bog,straight over the bar covered in s--- 
Mate thought it was very funny till he went over the same way now THAT was funny.
Poor bikes had to go in for a check up,brakes and gears want the once over.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2012)

steveoo said:


> Had to do a short one today called into work at 6.00am didn't get away till 12.00.
> Good ride out though over Ogden round warley reservoir then down to lemming reservoir then back up over the top past Thornton reservoir.
> Only came off once front wheel dissappeared in the bog,straight over the bar covered in s---
> Mate thought it was very funny till he went over the same way now THAT was funny.
> Poor bikes had to go in for a check up,brakes and gears want the once over.


Ha ha - I know your mate was acting like a lemming by following you straight into that bog, but the reservoir is actually called Le*e*ming! 

I was going to ride up past Leeming and Thornton reservoirs once but didn't spot the bridleway. I'll go and check them out next year when I'm cycling again.

I like the road climb up from Oxenhope towards Denholme, although it's been a bit of a slog since I got fat!


----------



## cubby (20 Oct 2012)

Hi Steveoo ... I know of several great routes around Ogden, from short loops of about 7 mile that i take my 8 year old son on, right through to 20+ milers, one of my favorites Starting from the Ogden Water car park takes you up either A) The very boggy rutted moor or B) the cobbly lane at the side of the golf course, then drop down across Warley Res eventually dropping down through Hardcastle Craggs ... then its climbing back up with several routes depending how long you want to make the ride .... But as been said already it is so boggy up there at the moment,

Give us a shout if you fancy doing the route some time


----------



## steveoo (21 Oct 2012)

But as been said already it is so boggy up there at the moment,

Too right its boggy! A short way past thornton resi you turn right and head for ogden there are two stretches of bog along the bridleway of about 15 feet long not a chance of riding through wheel sank over the front rotor,a case of bike on shoulder and gingerly step on the few rocks along the edges.

Give us a shout if you fancy doing the route some time 

Will do cubby but i usually dont know till last minute if i'am out about (work/wife gets in the way) but will post you anyway when i'am out.


----------

